
The Language Integrated Quantum Operations Simulator - smoothdeveloper
http://stationq.github.io/Liquid/
======
smoothdeveloper
Some samples can be seen with any .fsx file under
[https://github.com/StationQ/Liquid/tree/master/Samples](https://github.com/StationQ/Liquid/tree/master/Samples)

